# Apple Pie?



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone have a good recipe for apple pie? Not the eating kind, the drinking kind. I need to make a few gallon for a wedding reception this summer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look on the recipe forum.....


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

There are a few recipes there - http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=274710

Here is another -

Long Island Ice Tea- AKA- "Devil Juice"

1 Part Vodka (Stolichnaya)
1 Part Gin (Tangueray)
1 Part Rum (Bacardi)
1 Part Triple Sec (the most expensive available)
2 Parts Seven-Up
2 Parts Coke
2 Parts Charged Water (Schweppes Tonic Water)
2 Parts Sweet/Sour (Mrs. T's)

Fresh squeezed lemon offers a nice finishing touch.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I've always wondered what the first guy to ever make a long island tea was thinking.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

MossyMO said:


> There are a few recipes there - http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=274710
> 
> Here is another -
> 
> ...


Just a tip. If you want to kick this one up a little bit add 1 part tequila (Cuervo 1800). Once you add this it is no longer a Long Island Tea, but a Texas Tea.

Have fun.


----------

